# Converting knit patterns to different size yarn and needles



## victoriagrimalkin

Forgive me, if this is addressed elsewhere, but my question is: does a formula exist for changing a knitting pattern from a chunky or worsted weight yarn to a lighter weight, such as dk or sport? 

I would really like to try a few patterns I have from magazines, books, etc., but I would like to be able to take something written for size 10 needles (for instance) and make it on size 6 or 7 needles with a smaller fiber. I understand gauge, but is there a method to convert larger weight designs to something more my size?

If someone could steer me to instructions for accomplishing this task, I would be most grateful.


----------



## Hilary4

I don't believe there is a specific formula, but you can use your gauge to make the transition. 

For example: if the original gauge is 16 sts to 4" on size 10 needles, and your gauge for your chosen yarn on size 6 is 26 sts to 4" and the number of stitches to cast on is 120:
120 divided by 16 x 26 = 195.
So to achieve the same width as the original pattern in finer yarn you will need to cast on 195 sts.
You would need to calculate each change of width/number of stitches in this way.
If the garment/item has a specified number of rows to achieve its length, you can use your row gauge in the same way.


----------



## kyterp

Hummmm, I did not know this. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## headlemk

Yeah. There's a lot of math involved. UGH


----------



## AmyKnits

Hilary is correct. I HAVE converted a couple of patterns (from baby to adult and from bulky to worsted weight) There is no formula for doing this. You have to work out your gauge and rework the entire pattern along the way. Not only is it a lot of math, it is a lot of work and most likely a lot of trial and error.

So the answer is yes and no. Yes, it can be done. No, there is no formula.


----------



## MichelleV

I'm totally lost just reading YOU doing the math, so probably not something I'd be able to pull off !!  but I haven't had my coffee yet, so maybe there's hope for me yet....


----------



## JeanJ

MichelleV said:


> I'm totally lost just reading YOU doing the math, so probably not something I'd be able to pull off !!  but I haven't had my coffee yet, so maybe there's hope for me yet....


Coffee didn't help me at all, it's the darn math. lol


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

Found by searching by
Knit pattern gauge convert

http://www.annbuddknits.com/My_Favorite_Formula_v020310.pdf 
http://www.pineridgeknitsew.com/adjusting%20gauge_1.htm 
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/OrderForms/conversion%20pages/ConversionPage.html 
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/index.html 
http://www.cara4webshopping.com/convert_patterns.html 
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Knitting-2228/2011/1/changing-yarn-weights.htm

There are more but at a glance these looked most helpful. There were also sites for converting to crochet, machine knitting, loom knitting...more stuff but I stopped looking


----------



## she_d_1

Have you discussed this with the owner of the LYS? I would think they would remember the interaction and allow you to exchange for the correct weight.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Wow! It's about what I expected (I hate math), but the links are groovy. The "knittingfiend" conversion page looks promising. I can do math, if I have a calculator, but often the logic defeats me. 

I appreciate all the valuable input from everyone. If I ever figure out a magic incantation to perform a miraculous conversion, I will definitely share it here. 

:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

One more thing.... I just noticed a link at the bottom of the instructions on the cara4webshopping.com page which leads to a freeware program, "The Knitting Companion by Jim Simmons".

I have not downloaded or tried the conversion utility yet, but it looks like just the ticket for the mathematically challenged.

http://www.cara4webshopping.com/knitcompanion.html

I'll report back, if I ever get around to giving the freeware a try.


----------



## Brandie1

It's definitely a lot of work !


----------



## damemary

There is a free pattern 'The Incredible Top Down Custom Raglan Sleeve Pullover' which provides a work sheet that may help you.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

damemary said:


> There is a free pattern 'The Incredible Top Down Custom Raglan Sleeve Pullover' which provides a work sheet that may help you.


Thank you for this suggestion. I have done a top down raglan before from Knitting for Dummies, but the link I've found here is broken. (http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html ) I wonder if the Spud & Chloe one is the same?

I prefer top down knitting, and definitely dote on knitting in the round. Barbara Walker's book is probably the best source for designing your own, but I haven't purchased the book yet, and our library system only owns the original from the 1970s.


----------



## Noreen

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Found by searching by
> Knit pattern gauge convert
> 
> http://www.annbuddknits.com/My_Favorite_Formula_v020310.pdf
> http://www.pineridgeknitsew.com/adjusting%20gauge_1.htm
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/OrderForms/conversion%20pages/ConversionPage.html
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/index.html
> http://www.cara4webshopping.com/convert_patterns.html
> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Knitting-2228/2011/1/changing-yarn-weights.htm
> 
> Thanks very much for these links, lots of good information


----------



## espelette

Thank you so much bound to find the answer amongs these sites.did read Jim Simmons can't be used on windows 7 . much appreciated.espelette


----------



## MASHEPP

It would probably work for scarves or blankets, but not so much for garments meant to fit you. Yes, you can do the math and the gauge but shaping necks and armholes don't always translate well with those adjustments. Your best bet is to find a similar pattern in the size yarn you want to use and incorporate the things you like (stitches, etc) into the new pattern. I have a basic template I use and can use it with variations for just about anything I want to make just from the picture of what I have in mind. Trial and Error is the name of the game.


----------



## gapeach31781

I believe in the KISS method and this is the simpliest way I've found to do conversions. I used to rack my brain trying to figure this out and knitting swatches with different sized needles. Hazel Blumberg taught me how to figure it without all that trial and error stuff. The formula is:

Do a gauge swatch of whatever yarn you're using and whatever needle you're using so that you get fabric that YOU like. Get the gauge in number of stitches per inch.
-Then divide your gauge by the gauge in the pattern. It does NOT matter at all if you are using a different yarn or a different sized needle.
-The resulting number is your "conversion factor." Multiply every number in the pattern by this conversion factor, and you'll do fine.

The more you do this, the easier it becomes. So far it has worked every time. Hope this helps. Joan


----------



## laceluvr

Ah yes, if I had known how much math would be involved in knitting, I would have paid a lot more attention in math class in HS!


----------



## michkras

would it work to use a smaller size needle?


----------



## michkras

would it work to use a different size needle?


----------



## NatalieN13




----------

